# Cypripedium parviflorum var pubescens



## Cat (May 18, 2015)

Here is a Cypripedium parviflorum var pubescens in bloom from John M.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

Nice. i wonder if they are the same as posted in my Miscelaneous Stuff thread.


----------



## John M (May 18, 2015)

That's really nice, Cat. Looks like it came up nice and strong. Be mindful that the hot sun will bleach the pouch white...essentially, burning it. The blooms last much longer if they are in a spot where the sunlight is broken up a bit, like under a losely leafed tree.


----------



## Cat (May 18, 2015)

I took the picture in the morning. Where it is, it only gets the very early sun and then shade the rest of the day. Do you think that is alright John? I did not think the early morning sun would do any harm since it doesn't start to burn and get hot till later the the morning / afternoon. Let me know.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 18, 2015)

That is nice! Always wanted one!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2015)

Perfect form.


----------



## John M (May 19, 2015)

Yes, that sounds fine, Cat. The morning sun is no problem.


----------

